# To those that paid the ultimate price for freedom



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Just wanted to share this website with you all

Egypt remembers | ??? ?????

and dedicate this thread to all the brave Egyptian men and women who continue to struggle in the way of liberation. My heart goes out to all the families of these *heroes* who are no longer with us.


RIP


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Broken bones but not broken spirit..


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Says it all..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

madgiz said:


> Just wanted to share this website with you all
> 
> Egypt remembers | ??? ?????
> 
> ...


Those people will NEVER be forgotten :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

However I’d like people to remember those who suffered in other ways as well, those who needed to fight to feed their families, those who were tortured and treated inhumanly for nothing more than just not having the right connections, for those who’s simple right of being rewarded for how hard they been working was neglected, those who's been working on making it better but no one noticed their work, and for everyone that could simply live without losing their minds :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Regardless of what's coming next, but for the first time in here in Egypt, EACH AND EVERY Egyptian felt FREE, even if it was for just one night! Might sound silly for some, but it does mean a lot in here, and that made it all worth it :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with you!!!!
It is a freedom and dedication to those brave egyptian people who didn't make it, especially to Mohammed and Ibrahim 2 of our friends who died fighting for freedom

This is to both of you.


----------

